# Parvo update UK



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*** UPDATED
19.09.13... (DY8) Stourbridge, W. Midlands. Confirmed case.
19.09.13... (HU) Hull postcode areas
19.09.13... (CH43) Bidston Hill, Birkenhead, Liverpool
19.09.13... (BB7) Sabdden, Blackburn
19.09.13... (NR) Norwich postcode areas
19.09.13... (OL11) Rochdale. Pup died
18.09.13... (DY2) Dudley, West Midlands
18.09.13... (SK12) Disley, Stockport. Suspected case
18.09.13... (NE37) Newcastle-upon-Tyne area
18.09.13... (WF9) South Elmshall, W. Yorkshire
18.09.13... (L11) Norris Green, Liverpool... more cases
18.09.13... (SK10) Bollington, Cheshire and (SK11) Macclesfield
18.09.13... (CM8) Witham, Essex
18.09.13... (DE4) Wirkswoth, Derbys. 3 deaths
18.09.13... (BB7) Blackburn. 
18.09.13... (DL) Darlington Dog Show 14.09.13 A Giant Schnauzer who attended taken ill with parvo 17.09.13. Also a poodle.
18.09.13... (DN11) Rossington, Doncaster. 4 cases.
17.09.13... (RM) Romford and (RM18) Tilbury. Reports of unconfirmed cases and 2 deaths in Tilbury
17.09.13... (SO14-SO19) Southampton and (PO9) Rowlands Castle - Reports of unconfirmed cases.
17.09.13... (BB10) Burnley. Parvo confirmed.
16.09.13... (HU) Hull, reported cases with vaccinated and unvaccinated dogs resulting in deaths.
16.09.13... (SY13) Prees, Whitchurch - 2nd death confirmed.
14.09.13... Cases in Penysarn Anglesey, Whitchurch (Shropshire), Market Drayton and Nantwich.
13.09.13... (DN7) Stainforth, Doncaster confirmed cases.
13.09.13... (L11) Liverpool, lots more cases being reported and sadly deaths.
13.09.13... (WF9) Wakefield, One dog PTS with parvo.
13.09.13... (SY13) Another suspected case... not confirmed yet.
13.09.13... (PR2) Ribbleton Preston, 2 pups with parvo, sadly one died and the other is critical.
13.09.13... (NE46) Hexham, Northumberland. 2 month only puppy affected, thankfully survived.
13.09.13... (CH43) Bidston Hill, The Wirral. Sadly another dog having been on Bidston Hill has died from parvo. This brings total to 5 now.
13.09.13... (S70) Barnsley. Unconfirmed, possible case in unvaccinated young dog.
12.09.13... (CW5) Nantwich, 3 cases treated in last week, all dogs were vaccinated.
11.09.13... (SY13) Prees, Whitchurch - 1 vaccinated adult dog very sadly died earlier this week.
11.09.13... (L11) Liverpool - 2 deaths in the past week.
11.09.13... (WN5) Wigan puppy died 2 days after purchase.
11.09.13... (LS15) Leeds. Confirmed case.
11.09.13... (CA4) North Carlisle, Cumbria, a few cases reported.
10.09.13... (LA13-LA15) Barrow in Furness, Cumbria
09.09.13... (IG11) Ilford and postcode areas of Essex - Chihuahua confirmed with it.
08.09.13... (CH43) Bidston Hill, Wirral - 4 deaths reported in the past 4 weeks.
05.09.13... (IP11) Felixstowe, Suffolk. Veterinary clinic reporting cases in the area.
05.09.13... (CM8) Braintree/Witham - young Rottie lost his life 
04.09.13... (L11) Liverpool. Adult dog has died from Parvo.
04.09.13... Kennel Club reporting 11 new cases in the North West area.
04.09.13... (DD8) Kirriemuir, Angus. 5 pups with Parvo and one died.
04.09.13... Vets reporting hearing of cases in Rotherham, Barnsley, Doncaster & Worksop areas
04.09.13... (DN5) Doncaster. Parvo is allegedly rife in Doncaster area.
04.09.13... (S63) Sheffield
04.09.13... (DN11) Rossington, Doncaster. Two vaccinated dogs have died. 
04.09.13... (WA8) Widnes, 2 reported cases.
03.09.13... (LN6) Birchwood, Lincoln
03.09.13... (WA12) Newton-le-Willows, St Helens, Merseyside
03.09.13... (SW19) Wimbledon, 3 confirmed cases
30.08.13... (SS8) Reports of several confirmed cases Canvey Island
30.08.13... (CT2) Sturry, Kent
30.08.13... (CT5) Chestfield, Kent
30.08.13... (DN20) Brigg, North Lincs
30.08.13... (NG9) Beeston area, Notts one confirmed case 
30.08.13... (DE21) Derby one suspect case
30.08.13... (NR34) Confirmed case of parvovirus in a pup thought to originate from the Kings Lynn area NR34
30.08.13...(CW1) Crewe, Cheshire
29.08.13... (EN4, EN5) New Barnet, East Barnet, reported parvo
29.08.13... (NG10) Long Eaton, Notts. One confirmed and one suspect case of parvo in the past week
29.08.13... (CT6) Herne, Kent, confirmed death.
28.08.13... (CM) Chelmsford, Essex areas.
22.08.13... (SR5) Southwick, Sunderland - 3 suspected cases
22.08.013... (CV11) Coventry - Parvo confirmed
21.08.13... Lots in South Yorkshire currently. More reports from S63 and DN5 Vets reported hearing about cases around Rotherham, Barnsley, Doncaster and Worksop areas
21.08.13... (CH5) Connah's Quay Flintshire, unfortunately an owner lost all 3 dogs to the disease
16.08.13... (L20 and L13) Suspected cases at vets in L20 and L13 areas of Liverpool. Plus L18 as well.
16.08.13... (S20) Barnsley. Reported case.
09.08.13... (CW postcode) Crewe
09.08.13... (FY8) Lytham St.Annes, Lancs and (BN2) Brighton (this puppy came from Southampton though)
09.08.13... PDSA vets have seen large numbers of parvovirus in Stoke-on-Trent, Gillingham, Kent & the Huyton area in Liverpool recently
05.08.13... (NG34) Sleaford, Lincs. Parvo confirmed.
02.08.13... (BB10) Queensgate, Burnley
02.08.13... (SO16) Southampton
02.08.13... (DE24) Derby - suspected cases


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW that is crazy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It is,but some of the dogs on there have had their shots as well,just goes to show they can still get it


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Did they titer too?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know the answer to that one


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I was just wondering since I titer


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is not commonly done in the UK Christie, the owner would have to request it. The average pet owner here has never heard of titers.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is not commonly done in the UK Christie, the owner would have to request it. The average pet owner here has never heard of titers.


So true Stella ,and so many don't do them so you have to search for a vet that does


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks it is not well known here either we have to ask also most vets just push vaccines


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I asked the girl who gave Dottie the Bowen technique,and there's a vet near me that does it,so shall take Lily and have her done


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thats really sad how is the US with PARVO?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's so scary. :/


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh gosh what a TERRIFYING list   *touch wood* I've never had a dog with parvo but I've seen enough cases on vet programmes on tv to know how bad it is  

Two years ago we were at the vets in Morpeth with one of our old cats we foster (Domino) and there was a LARGE notice on the wall saying that there had been a few cases of parvo in the area and for all owners to ensure their dogs were vaccinated. 

What is a Titer Test? Is it like a blood test where they would check for antibodies against the disease? 

Luckily I live in a pretty rural area where there's not so many dogs as in a town BUT we are a bit of a touristy area so get a lot of visitors who bring their dogs so you always HAVE to be careful, don't you! I always vaccinate as a matter of course anyway as I'd never forgive myself if I lost a dog through disease because I haven't had her jabs done


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*october update*

*** UPDATED 17.10.13 ***
17.10.13... (OL14) Todmorden. Puppy being treated at vets.
17.10.13... (DE21) Chaddesden, Derby. Reported case.
17.10.13... (L20) Bootle, Liverpool
17.10.13... (LN2) Ermine, Lincoln. Puppy died.
16.10.13... (RG27) Hook, Hampshire. Case reported
16.10.13... (TN12) Paddock Wood, Kent. 10 week old puppy.
15.10.13... (ST6) Stoke-on-Trent area. Parvo case confirmed.
14.10.13... (AL2) St Albans. Puppy died.
12.10.13... (LE15) areas of Rutland / Leics. 4 cases reported.
12.10.13... (SS3) Leigh-on-Sea. Late report of a dog dying and poss other cases.
11.10.13... (DN8) Thorne/Goole area, dog sadly died. Was treated at a vets in Scunthorpe DN16 though
11.10.13... (YO11) Scarborough. Dunslow Road Vets report 4 cases in last few weeks, some fatalities.
10.10.13... (YO15) Bridlington
09.10.13... (NR) Norwich, fully vaccinated dog with parvo on a drip at the vets.
08.10.13... (CV9) Mancetter, Atherstone 
08.10.13... (DE15) Winshill, Burton-on-Trent, puppy fatality.
07.10.13... (S35) Deepcar, Sheffield. Abbey Vets have confirmed they have had several cases and some unfortunately have died. Mainly older, unvaccinated dogs. 
06.10.13... (NN5) Northampton Vets4Pets reported a case last week. 
05.10.13... (S66) Confirmed deaths, Rotherham, Sheffield area
04.10.13... (YO11) Couple of dogs tested positive for parvo and a few suspected cases. 
04.10.13... (WF9) More reports South Elmsall
04.10.13... (DN7) reports in Hatfield Doncaster
04.10.13... (S70) Kendray, Barnsley
04.10.13... (HU1) Bishop Burton College warning of cases in Hull.
04.10.13... (S60) Rotherham. 6 month old puppy died. 2 dogs recovering.
03.10.13... (S63) Wath upon Dearne. 4 fatalities and 1 recovering
30.09.13... (S70) Barnsley (S71) Athersley - multiple cases (S72) Cudworth (S73) Highfields - f


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW so sad


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Just to check... Is this virus vaccinated for in the puppy jabs? Mine had all hers including kennel cough but o don't know what the others were for. Hopefully it covers parvo?.... advice needed for a worried mommy as my area is nearby to some of those places in essex


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

michele said:


> It is,but some of the dogs on there have had their shots as well,just goes to show they can still get it


I did not know they could get it if they had their shots!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes they can it's no guarantee


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

loupey said:


> Just to check... Is this virus vaccinated for in the puppy jabs? Mine had all hers including kennel cough but o don't know what the others were for. Hopefully it covers parvo?.... advice needed for a worried mommy as my area is nearby to some of those places in essex


Yes it does for parvo


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

michele said:


> Yes it does for parvo


Phew, thanks! !


----------

